# Spindle replacement for South Bend 405



## Jake2465 (Dec 29, 2017)

For the longest time I thought I owned a South Bend 9" model C with a 4 food bed until I purchased a new chuck and the 1-1/2x8tpi thread did not work very well. I scanned the rear cover of the gear train and saw the model number as "405", I believe made in 1935. 

Would a 9" model A,B,C lathe spindle work for a 405? The headstocks look pretty similar to me. I don't think anyone uses 1-1/2x10tpi anymore so I would stand better luck just replacing the spindle with the more common thread and have a good selection of chucks.


----------



## DSaul (Dec 29, 2017)

I replaced my 405 spindle with a 9c spindle a while ago.  If I remember correctly, the rear thrust bearing that came with the 9c spindle would not fit, so I had to re-use the solid bushing from the 405 spindle.  The gear pitch on the end of the spindle is the same as the 405, even though the rest of the gear train is different on the newer lathes.  Its nice to be able to use commonly available 1 1/2 x 8tpi backplates now, instead of searching for an old 1 3/8 x 10tpi.  I found my spindle on ebay fairly cheap, I think it was $50.


----------



## Jake2465 (Dec 29, 2017)

Ok, got it. So I will need to be aware of thrust bearing differences. Thanks!


----------



## Kernbigo (Dec 29, 2017)

you can get a thrust bearing from mc-master carr


----------

